# Need access to Frog Island, Leicester!



## SBHphotography (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi, 
I've noticed a few users on this site have some great shots inside of Frog Island Mills.

I'm thinking it's a great location for a client shoot i'm doing this week but i seem to be finding it hard to find a way to get in =/

It's up for lease but has been for years so i was wondering, do i need to call anyone?

Also, do you know how to get in the other side too?

Thanks


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 24, 2011)

You won't be getting in there without permission, the access point we used was sealed long ago.


----------



## klempner69 (Jan 24, 2011)

SBHphotography said:


> Hi,
> I've noticed a few users on this site have some great shots inside of Frog Island Mills.
> 
> I'm thinking it's a great location for a client shoot i'm doing this week but i seem to be finding it hard to find a way to get in =/
> ...



Please take good look at the link below.Cheers.

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/announcement.php?f=94&a=1


----------

